# Help: Straightening Baby Hairs?



## CellyCell (Jan 5, 2009)

I did a quick search and nothing came so sorry if a thread has been open already.

I have really curly, thick hair and straighten it often. The thing I hate is that my baby hairs are hard to straighten or stay straight... they seem to bounce back to their curly self within the few hours while the rest of my hair stays straight for days. Imagine a curly scalp and the rest of it straight? LOL. Yucky. 

I need help, suggestions - products, straightening techniques... whatever, on taming these miniature beast! The thing with flat irons though, if I bring it to close to the scalp - I tend to burn myself. So I dunno if I should invest in those mini-flat irons?

TIA. <3


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 5, 2009)

The trick is getting them flat with a blowdryer. I blowout my hair with volume gel and mousse and then I flat iron any left-over kinks. I brush all of my hair straight back from the front and dry it that way in sections, it gets all the baby hairs smoothed back into the rest of my hair. Then I flip my head upside down and use a roundbrush to add some volume. Then I flatiron, I really only need to do my ends and a few kinks with it after drying it that way. I don't have to touch my baby hairs with the iron. 

I also think misting a stong hold hairspray after u flatiron and then blasting it with a blowdryer set on cold really locks it in place!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Try hunting down the smallest round brush you can find and blow dry the baby hairs with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It works well for me! Though if you mean the teeeensy weensy hairs than it might not work, I was thinking you meant the short ones around the hairline. Hth!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Try hunting down the smallest round brush you can find and blow dry the baby hairs with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works well for me! Though if you mean the teeeensy weensy hairs than it might not work, I was thinking you meant the short ones around the hairline. Hth!_

 
Yeah, it is all the short ones on the hairline. Thanks!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree, it's best not to flatiron them or they tend to stick straight up or out. Try blowdrying them first and maybe flatiron them for like 5 seconds but don't do it too long.


----------

